# Error 0x00000643 when installing wireless printer



## Sand$ (Jul 10, 2006)

I have a wireless printer, HP Photosmart C4500 Series, on a wireless home network. 

Three out of 4 computers can see and use the printer...two are running Vista and one has XP. 

A fourth compute, a Vista laptop, can see the printer (when I go to network), but it cannot see the printer when I got to Control Panel/printers. If I go to Control Panel/Printers/Add a Printer, the printer does show up there in a list of two printers the other one being "Send to OneNote2007". But when I highlightthe HP Photosmart and then click on "Next" to add that printer and the installation proceess appears to begin, I get an error message saying. "The printer installation failed. Operation could not be completed (error 0x00000643). The laptop is in the same workgroup as the printer and the other 3 computers that can use the printer.''

Any suggestions would be most appreciated.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Is this the way you installed the printer on the other machines? I'm only familiar with a couple HP networked printers/all-in-ones and they install quite easily with HP's software.


----------



## Sand$ (Jul 10, 2006)

I do not know how the printer was installed on the other computers. Because the laptop can see the printer when you go to network and because the name of the printer appears on the list of printers that can be installed, I would think that it should be a simple matter of selecting the name from the list and then saying "install" but that doesn't seem to work and that error message appears.


----------



## Sand$ (Jul 10, 2006)

I have now (re)installed the printer using the CD that came with it. Doing it that way, I did not get the 0x00000643 error message so I though all would be well, but NO!

Now when I try to print something, it appears to print only nothing happens, i.e. the document just sits in the printer queue indefinitely until I cancel the print job. 

Any ideas would be most appreciated.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Did you check in the 'Printers' panel to make sure the printer is online?

What happens when you try to 'resume' or 'start' printing in the print queue? Any error messages?

Have you checked the HP site to see if there is updated software or any patches, especially for Vista?


----------



## Sand$ (Jul 10, 2006)

I checked the printer panel to make sure it is online, and verified by printing from one of the other computers on the network.

When the document is in the print queue and and the status changes from "printing" to "Error - Printing" the option to "resume" is grey and cannot be selected, i.e. I cannot resume or start printing at that point.

I have gone to the HP website to look for updates and it tells me that the drivers for the printer are up to date.

Any other ideas would be most appreciated as I don't know what else to try.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Send email to HP's tech support. I've had good luck with their email support for printer issues.


----------



## Sand$ (Jul 10, 2006)

Thank you...I will try that. And if HP Tech support does come up with an answer, I will post it here.


----------

